# '82 Explorer in black...this is a wicked deal



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

$2,750. Incredible what passes for a 'deal' these days.

I bought (and sold) a black Gibson Explorer for $800 not 5 years ago. Unlike this one, it had no dings, no fret wear, nothing missing. It was shiny as all hell too and came with its unblemished OHC. The owner forgot the lock combo which I picked in less than a minute.

They certainly look cool and sound killer, but I find Explorers uncomfortable to play in the sitting position.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> $2,750. Incredible what passes for a 'deal' these days.
> 
> I bought (and sold) a black Gibson Explorer for $800 not 5 years ago. Unlike this one, it had no dings, no fret wear, nothing missing. It was shiny as all hell too and came with its unblemished OHC. The owner forgot the lock combo which I picked in less than a minute.
> 
> They certainly look cool and sound killer, but I find Explorers uncomfortable to play in the sitting position.


If you knew what this was, you'd understand.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Well, like anything, value is in the eye of those who perceive it as such. I'll bet a nickel my Explorer played better and looked better than this one.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

FatStrat2 said:


> Well, like anything, value is in the eye of those who perceive it as such. I'll bet a nickel my Explorer played better and looked better than this one.


Your explorer was different than this one for starters. In several ways. You might want to do some research on the product before commenting next time...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Your explorer was different than this one for starters. In several ways. You might want to do some research on the product before commenting next time...


Just because its Kalamazoo doesn't mean much tbh.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

EchoWD40 said:


> Just because its Kalamazoo doesn't mean much tbh.


There's more to it than just Kalamazoo...either way, the discussion is now moot...it's gone.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I can’t see it now, but what’s so great about it? 
would an 83 explorer be worth that much? Asking for a friend


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I can’t see it now, but what’s so great about it?
> would an 83 explorer be worth that much? Asking for a friend


'82 is the last of the original run of correct reissue explorers which started in '75. Body cut is the same as the '58, headstock shape and angle is the same as well plus ABR bridge and Bill Lawrence (tarback) PU's. The real difference between these and the '75/'76 offerings is the neck contour. The early ones have huge baseball bat necks where these are thinner.
Black is a rare and desirable option as they didn't make many in this finish. NOT to be mistaken for the E2 offerings produced at the same time. They are not the same guitar. I'm actually surprised it was up for 12 hours at that price. It's looks to be all original and in excellent condition. Maybe the guy's pulled it and will relist it for more....if someone actually scooped it, it's a great price


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> '82 is the last of the original run of correct reissue explorers which started in '75. Body cut is the same as the '58, headstock shape and angle is the same as well plus ABR bridge and Bill Lawrence (tarback) PU's. The real difference between these and the '75/'76 offerings is the neck contour. The early ones have huge baseball bat necks where these are thinner.
> Black is a rare and desirable option as they didn't make many in this finish. NOT to be mistaken for the E2 offerings produced at the same time. They are not the same guitar. I'm actually surprised it was up for 12 hours at that price. It's looks to be all original and in excellent condition. Maybe the guy's pulled it and will relist it for more....if someone actually scooped it, it's a great price


Thanks for that.
as usual, I missed it by a hair, when I bought my used 83 black explorer when I was 14, for $600. But what did I know then, in the pre-internet days?
Oh well, it gave me lots of joy and took all the abuse a teenager could throw at it, so it doesn’t owe me anything 
in fairness, I doubt I could tell / appreciate the difference between them.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Those original “76 Reissue” Explorers, of which this is one, are highly regarded enough that Gibson recently (currently?) offered reissues of them.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

According to Reverb...black wasnt a rare colour...
Surprisingly, some sell for significantly more...








Gibson Explorer 1980 - 1982 | Reverb


While Gibson officially switched the design of the Explorer to the E2 in 1979, a few examples of the original Explorer design leaked out of Gibson's factory through the early '80s. Eventually, the '80s redesigns of the Explorer would lack staying power, and Gibson returned to this design in 1990 ...




reverb.com


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> According to Reverb...black wasnt a rare colour...
> Surprisingly, some sell for significantly more...
> 
> 
> ...


It was compared to natural and white earlier in the run. They may have made more by the time the '80's rolled around as they also added Cherry to the line. That said, black is desirable from that line. The '76 LE versions are very expensive








Gibson Explorer 1975 - 1979 | Reverb


1975 marked the Explorer's return to Gibson's production line, with a design largely similar to the original '50s models, with the exception of the body material changing from korina to mahogany. The initial re-release was actually a Limited Edition run in catalogs alongside Gibson's Bicentennial...




reverb.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

this is a really interesting thread. maybe familiarity breeds contempt, but I think there’s a lot of the usual Gibson cork sniffing going on in the market.
you’re getting a slab guitar, regardless, most likely mahogany, the rest is personal preference for specs.

if I were to describe my 83, I’d say it has a skinny neck almost like a fender, really low skinny frets, pickguard, dirty fingers pups that are a love/hate thing depending on what you like, and the negative, some sort of kahler trem knock off, which I replaced with a standard Gibson bridge and tailpiece (unfortunately leaving a small route block between the bridge and tailpiece.). not a lot to it really. 
the only ones that would catch my eye now would be those with binding, block inlays, maybe korina or some blingy wood. All cosmetics, really, bc I’m fancy now.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Diablo said:


> this is a really interesting thread. maybe familiarity breeds contempt, but I think there’s a lot of the usual Gibson cork sniffing going on in the market.
> you’re getting a slab guitar, regardless, most likely mahogany, the rest is personal preference for specs.
> 
> if I were to describe my 83, I’d say it has a skinny neck almost like a fender, really low skinny frets, pickguard, dirty fingers pups that are a love/hate thing depending on what you like, and the negative, some sort of kahler trem knock off, which I replaced with a standard Gibson bridge and tailpiece (unfortunately leaving a small route block between the bridge and tailpiece.). not a lot to it really.
> the only ones that would catch my eye now would be those with binding, block inlays, maybe korina or some blingy wood. All cosmetics, really, bc I’m fancy now.


I picked up a 1976 LE from a customer of mine. I love it....HUGE one piece neck lightweight body and importantly to me, proper headstock angle.
There's a lot of folks asking really stupid money these days for late '70's Norlin Les Pauls which in my opinion, many were crap back then...and are still crap today. At least Gibson made an effort to get the 1st gen of these Explorer reissues right...and for all intents and purposes, they did.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nothing wrong with fancy guitars either. I have a few which I really enjoy.


----------

